

Apple sues HTC - winter_blue
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/7353896/Apple-sues-HTC.html

======
coderdude
Did you really need to post this story 5 times from 5 different sources?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162941>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162940>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162937>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162936>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162930>

Edit: make that 6. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162925> Edit: 7:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1162947>

Anyone moderating this: is there even a rule against this?

